# group B strep & miscarriage



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Turns out the bacteria in my urine (sample taken the day before I miscarried) was group b strep.

Some quick research reveals that group b strep colonization can be a factor in miscarriage. This was interesting.

Anyone else have group b strep as a cause (or possible cause) of miscarriage?


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

That is very interesting.. I was group b Positive with both of my boys.. though I didn't have any complications from it ( that I am aware of)


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I was negative w/dd1 & positive w/dd2. I had absolutely zero complications w/dd2. But it's for sure something I'll be looking hard at when we TTC again.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow! I was group b strep positive in my urine with the pregnancy that I lost too! I tested positive at my 8 week check up and asked at that time is I needed antibiotics. My midwife said "no", but now I wonder. It makes me very sad to think that this may have been the cause of my miscarriage. This is something I will take into consideration for my next pregnancy for sure. Thanks for bringing this up. Another thought, I wonder if being positive in your urine (when the strep b is colonized throughout your body) is more of a factor than when it's simply in your vagina or rectum? I'm going to spend a lot of time on this.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manessa* 
Another thought, I wonder if being positive in your urine (when the strep b is colonized throughout your body) is more of a factor than when it's simply in your vagina or rectum?









: I'm interested in this as well.

My MW did prescribe penicillin. The culture wasn't completed until after I miscarried, though.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

A CPM just posted this Group B Strep remedy to an email group that I belong to. I'm going to give it a try before I ttc. Thought I would pass it along.

Aloe Vera juice for one week (I tell my clients to drink a quart in one week)
Golden Seal - 6 capsules in one day, only one day (Vicky Sorenson said that a pregnant woman can take GS for up to 3 days with no harmful side affects)
Spirulina or any "Super Nutrition" every day during the treatment week.

She states "I have been recommending this program for several years, with good results to turn a pos GBS into a neg one. Clients, who have tested positive in the past, will sometimes do this regimen prior to being tested. They have always test negative afterward."


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Interesting. Thanks!

I'm also considering a garlic clove treatment.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Can I ask what the garlic clove "recipe" is? I've also heard of one using acidophilus that I'm going to try and find. My plan is just to blast that bacteria right out of my body, never to return


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/garlic.asp

I'm on penicillin right now. I think when I'm done w/the course I will do a garlic treatment and probably follow up w/yogurt. Please post if you find directions for acidophilus.


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmm.. this is an interesting thread... I was GBS+ with my son, and had antibiotics in labor. I will ask about urine testing when I go for my first appt.--I don't think my practice routinely tests for it early on, since I don't remember it coming up until the end of pregnancy. I have no idea what may have been cooking during my miscarriage, since I hadn't had any testing done. I won't be seen until 10 weeks this time, so.... eep... I guess I'll eat a lot of garlic and yogurt.

Here's a summary of an issue of midwifery today which came up when I searched on acidophilus. http://www.leida.co.il/page.asp?id=85023


----------



## mollyb33 (Dec 29, 2008)

Group Strep B was found to be the reason I lost my son at 35 weeks.


----------

